# Hilton permanently eliminates daily housekeeping on hotel stays



## cubigbird (Jul 3, 2021)

Hilton Permanently Eliminates Daily Housekeeping - View from the Wing
					

A roundup of the most important stories of the day. I keep you up to date on the most interesting writings I find on other sites – the latest news and tips.




					viewfromthewing.com


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 3, 2021)

It won’t affect us much as we prefer to skip the daily maid service. We’ve left the do not disturb sign in the door for several years now


----------



## cubigbird (Jul 3, 2021)

I not surprised given the cut due to COVID.  It’s all in the name of profit and it’s just easier to continue.  Additionally, most hotels are still short the labor.  I expect to see the other major hotel chains to follow this.


----------



## travelhacker (Jul 3, 2021)

I have mixed feelings about this, but it really won't affect us much at the end of the day. It is really nice to come back to a clean hotel room. However, most nights we just prefer to put up the Do Not Disturb. 

I wonder if chains will start charging for cleaning service and include a complementary cleaning every X days.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 3, 2021)

It is rare that we spend more than a night at a Hilton branded hotel at a time so this is not a concern for us.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 3, 2021)

I first started encountering this when traveling about five years ago.  Given the choice between daily housekeeping or getting a breakfast or additional points in frequent traveler account, I've always declined daily housekeeping.  I don't have daily housekeeping at home. Why should I need it when I'm traveling?

At the places where I've stayed the hotel has still provided the usual cleaning for hallways, elevators, etc.  The only difference is that they skip the room housekeeping for those guests who opt out.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 4, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I first started encountering this when traveling about five years ago.  Given the choice between daily housekeeping or getting a breakfast or additional points in frequent traveler account, I've always declined daily housekeeping.  I don't have daily housekeeping at home. Why should I need it when I'm traveling?
> 
> At the places where I've stayed the hotel has still provided the usual cleaning for hallways, elevators, etc.  The only difference is that they skip the room housekeeping for those guests who opt out.




Ditto,  I noticed Marriott started this a few years ago too.    Decline and get MR points, I always take them up on that offer.      With that said, if in a regular "hotel" I would need to ensure that somewhere along the line there was at least a bath towel exchange.


----------



## mrsstats (Jul 4, 2021)

We never have them come in if we are only there was 2 nights.  No need to.  We keep our room clean and can make the bed to keep the room looking neat.


----------



## JudyH (Jul 4, 2021)

Due to recent business travel we’ve recently stayed at Hilton’s and noticed this. Also noticed a lot of Do Not Disturb sign on doors. We have several more short trips coming up and saw lots of bad service or bad cleaning in public area reviews. It was hard to pick a decent place to stay.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2021)

I don't mind not having the room cleaned daily, but I do like to get fresh towels.  Most hotel rooms don't have enough space to hang towels out so they dry completely.

In reading the article it states that daily housekeeping will not be available at the Hilton non-luxury hotels.  It mentions the luxury brands, Waldorf Astoria, Conrad, and LXR, that will continue to get daily housekeeping.  So where do the Hilton hotels themselves fit into this?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 4, 2021)

This is just another in a long list of service reductions in the travel industry. Don’t expect to save any money with this change.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Desertfish (Jul 4, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> I have mixed feelings about this, but it really won't affect us much at the end of the day. It is really nice to come back to a clean hotel room. However, most nights we just prefer to put up the Do Not Disturb.
> 
> I wonder if chains will start charging for cleaning service and include a complementary cleaning every X days.


Hilton will clean your room after 4 nights.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2021)

Desertfish said:


> Hilton will clean your room after 4 nights.


The article also said they will provide housekeeping services on demand.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jul 5, 2021)

The new "Spirit" of hotel systems.


----------



## presley (Jul 5, 2021)

I didn't read the link, so maybe it addressed this. What about the daily security check? At Disney hotels, they were taking the trash out during the daily security check. I wonder if Hilton will do that or if they will just look around the room.


----------



## mbh (Jul 6, 2021)

Interesting choice by Hilton in light of the fact after the Las Vegas shooting a couple of years ago, some hotels put in policies to check rooms after 24 hours if the do not disturb sign was left out longer than that. The gunman was in his room for multiple days with no housekeeping and was able to stockpile weapons and ammo.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 6, 2021)

HGVC Hawaii is back to midweek cleans.

Vistana/Westin Maui KOR is not offering midweek cleans. ☹ I hope this is not a permanent change.


----------



## zentraveler (Jul 6, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> HGVC Hawaii is back to midweek cleans.
> 
> Vistana/Westin Maui KOR is not offering midweek cleans. ☹ I hope this is not a permanent change.



I just had my mid-week cleaning at HHV and they did a lovely job. Changed sheets and towels. First mid-week cleaning this year of several timeshare stays Vistana/Westin, Marriott.


----------



## cubigbird (Jul 6, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> HGVC Hawaii is back to midweek cleans.
> 
> Vistana/Westin Maui KOR is not offering midweek cleans. ☹ I hope this is not a permanent change.



I wouldn’t be surprised if Vistana (and others) follow suit.  They essentially already have.  Hilton hotels was just vocal about it.  In the hospitality industry, when a devaluation or benefit cut occurs, it’s customary for others to follow.  I wouldn’t be surprised if these major brands just never bring it back and don’t say anything and just make no housekeeping the new norm.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 8, 2021)

Are they eliminating the resort and/or destination fees?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hilton Drops Daily Room Cleanings at U.S. Hotels, But Not Rates.










						Hilton Drops Daily Room Cleanings at U.S. Hotels, But Not Rates | Frommer's
					

Hilton Hotels & Resorts has made daily housekeeping by-request-only from now on.  | Frommer's




					www.frommers.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 9, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hilton Drops Daily Room Cleanings at U.S. Hotels, But Not Rates.



Ha! I knew it!
Thanks Richard.


----------



## DonnaJ123 (Jul 10, 2021)

This Is going to have a major impact on people that earn their incomes working in the housekeeping departments of these chains.


----------



## Hoppyness (Jul 11, 2021)

cubigbird said:


> Hilton Permanently Eliminates Daily Housekeeping - View from the Wing
> 
> 
> A roundup of the most important stories of the day. I keep you up to date on the most interesting writings I find on other sites – the latest news and tips.
> ...



I do not expect daily housekeeping such as changing bed linens and towels. It seem to me that it is a more ecologically responsible change. Our planet is short on water,  noticeably so  in the Western US. Detergents are a contaminant as well. Less cleaning should produce a "cleaner"environment overall.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 11, 2021)

I always wondered why hotels have daily housekeeping. I think once mid week during a one week stay is adequate.

My cleaning lady of 6 months just demanded a raise saying my house has too much dog hair. I am so upset with her because I replaced my last cleaning lady of the past 5+ years with her. I should have kept the old one since at least she was reliable. I gave this new cleaning lady a raise over what I paid the other one and she knew that. So now she is out of a job with us. Given all the cleaning people losing work, I do not think she should have asked for a raise after 6 months.


----------



## boraxo (Jul 11, 2021)

mbh said:


> Interesting choice by Hilton in light of the fact after the Las Vegas shooting a couple of years ago, some hotels put in policies to check rooms after 24 hours if the do not disturb sign was left out longer than that. The gunman was in his room for multiple days with no housekeeping and was able to stockpile weapons and ammo.



Agree. This will quickly reverse as the lawsuits start hitting them. Just recently a quick thinking maid tipped police on a room with weapons and likely prevented another domestic terror operation.

Personally I will not be staying in any property that does not offer daily maid service. Even at timeshares I request and pay for additional cleaning. It is something I value greatly when I'm traveling.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hoppyness said:


> Our planet is short on water, noticeably so in the Western US. Detergents are a contaminant as well. Less cleaning should produce a "cleaner"environment overall.


Water is the most abundant resource on the planet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2021)

DonnaJ123 said:


> This Is going to have a major impact on people that earn their incomes working in the housekeeping departments of these chains.


Generally this is what happens, mandated minimum wage increases, labor cuts and even inflation. It usually hurts the poor, working poor and even middle class as companies cut back on labor to save costs.


----------



## klpca (Jul 11, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Water is the most abundant resource on the planet.


It's pretty location specific. Out here in the west It's a precious commodity. (FWIW, I am the owner of a high efficiency washer, water saver dishwasher, fake turf, low flow toilets and shower heads, and every plant is a low water use plant and uses a drip system - it's a way of life). In San Diego County we have spent the last 10 years securing an adequate supply and we are still being asked to cut 15% even though we have reserves to last through 2045!

I hate daily cleaning at hotels and never utilize it. Such an invasion of privacy! And I have never adjusted to having a cleaning lady in my home either. I just don't trust people to be in my house. For those who like it, go for it, no judgment here, but if it's important then folks at a Hilton can pay extra.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 12, 2021)

We just finished a weeks stay at WKORVN and the housekeepers were not allowed to enter the room for a midweek clean due to Covid. With a full family utilizing the unit and despite washing towels and our daily sweep of beach sand, the mid-week clean was sorely missed. If they make this permanent, they would need to include a mop and more cleaning supplies in each unit.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 12, 2021)

Personaly, i like the daily cleaning in regular hotels,  or at least somewhat frequent cleaning.  I miss these, though i know many people don't like them.  I will probably request cleaning with some regularity, and depending on what the other hotel chains do, this may influence where i stay.

the Hilton CEO has been very upfront about their goals of increasing profits at lower occupancy levels as a result of covid.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2021)

I don't care about daily cleaning, but it is nice to come back to a hotel room with a bed that I didn't have to make! This is why we love cruising!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't care about daily cleaning, but it is nice to come back to a hotel room with a bed that I didn't have to make! This is why we love cruising!


I just want clean towels each day.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 12, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I just want clean towels each day.



I have been to plenty of hotels that don't even have enough space to hang the used towels up  so they can dry out for re-use.  

That's an issue at some of the timeshares as well,  our room is at the HGV new Ocean Tower on the Big Island,  had large bathroom with all kinds of open wall space and just had a single hook for used towels...   I keeping thinking i wish they had used some of the open space for a couple of towel bars...


----------



## Luanne (Jul 12, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> *I have been to plenty of hotels that don't even have enough space to hang the used towels up  so they can dry out for re-use. *
> 
> That's an issue at some of the timeshares as well,  our room is at the HGV new Ocean Tower on the Big Island,  had large bathroom with all kinds of open wall space and just had a single hook for used towels...   I keeping thinking i wish they had used some of the open space for a couple of towel bars...


Exactly!  

There is a serviced apartment we stay at in NYC.  The room, and bathroom, have obviously been redone and updated.  But I swear a man designed that bathroom.  Absolutely nowhere to hang a towel, and the when you use the sink the water goes all over the counter. I figure since they aren't giving me anyplace to hang the towels they must plan on bringing new ones every day.


----------



## Hoppyness (Jul 19, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Water is the most abundant resource on the planet.


Not any more!


dioxide45 said:


> Water is the most abundant resource on the planet.


I repeat..especially the southwest USA is short on water. Check restrictions in CA and AZ


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 19, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Water is the most abundant resource on the planet.


Yes and no. 98% of the water is salt water, not available for drinking. Of the remaining 2% two thirds of it is unavailable in that it is locked up in snow, ice and permafrost.

As far as desalination goes, oil rich Saudi Arabia does not use it in that it is too expensive. They choose to recycle the water they use via sewerage treatment facilities. One oddity associated with this is that the final stage of the filtration process involves running the processed water through sand. They have to import the sand, however, because the sand found in Saudi Arabia is the wrong size. 

I might just mention that one concern about the western states drying up is that water is needed for sanitation purposes. Could be a major issue.


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 19, 2021)

If I wanted a Hostel, I would stay in one.  I don't think daily sheet changing is necessary, but if I'm on a vacation and/or paying the rates they charge, they should make the bed, provide towels and vacuum if needed.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 19, 2021)

My son-in-law is in charge of a very large hotel housekeeping department and he tells me the real problem is they can’t get enough housekeepers to clean the rooms.  It’s not like the pay is that great.  In fact, to keep going they have to literally import workers to do the housekeeping.  There is always a constant turn over in personnel.  I am sure this is the case for many hotels.


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 19, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> I always wondered why hotels have daily housekeeping. I think once mid week during a one week stay is adequate.
> 
> My cleaning lady of 6 months just demanded a raise saying my house has too much dog hair. I am so upset with her because I replaced my last cleaning lady of the past 5+ years with her. I should have kept the old one since at least she was reliable. I gave this new cleaning lady a raise over what I paid the other one and she knew that. So now she is out of a job with us. Given all the cleaning people losing work, I do not think she should have asked for a raise after 6 months.


Seems like it should be based on the scale of the hotel.  Lower scale - no, mid-scale - limited or on demand, upscale & luxury - Default, Yes.


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 19, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Water is the most abundant resource on the planet.


I think it covers like 70% of the globe (that is unless you are a flat earther!).  Cities that decided to build golf courses and gardens in the desert need to invest in desalination technology and pipelines.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 19, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> Seems like it should be based on the scale of the hotel.  Lower scale - no, mid-scale - limited or on demand, upscale & luxury - Default, Yes.



I agree with this. When we stayed at the Ritz Carlton Residence Club in Tahoe and at the W in Fort Lauderdale, we got daily housekeeping but we had to leave the room due to Covid. When we stayed at Marriott Grande Vista, we got nothing. We had to beg for new towels.


----------

